# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Can you count?

## Naresh

Can anyone count the passengers on train?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ash

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Ash

:Embarrassment:

----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

:Embarrassment:  COUNT THE PASSENGERS ON TRAIN I CAN'T :rnop: ANYONE :mrgreen:

----------


## Naresh

ya i know no one can count

----------


## Majid

OMG  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ghazel

:duno; :rnop:

----------


## snaz

HOLY COW !

Try doing the "Chaiya Chaiya" song here !

Can that bridge stand the weight of all that?

----------


## Naresh

now that call the strong bridge

----------


## Zaheer

bridge per bhi stair laga kar train per sawar ho rahay hain  :Big Grin: 


wese i counted they are 1183 :bigthumb;

----------


## xeon

haan zimmi 1183 hee hain :bigthumb;

----------


## Ash

ji nahi 1184 hain :biggrin;

----------


## Naresh

tu sub galat hoon they are 1182 hain

----------


## urban_angel

OMG  :Embarrassment:  
I cant count them.. :duno;

----------


## Ash

per main ne tu count kar lia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

2 bandon nai aik jaisa answer kiya hai is liye wohi sahee hain :P

----------


## Ash

aur woh dono banday hi shakal se Mashkkoq lag rahay hain.. un ki baat ka koon yakeen karay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

1184 :1cool;

----------


## xeon

:frown;

----------


## Ash

> 1184 :1cool;


wooohooo ab tu ghazel ne bhi keh dia... :applaud; 

ab so jaoo zee bhai chup kar ke.. baray aye the  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

Abhi hamarai partner Afridi or Naresh baqee hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

wotever :P

----------


## Naresh

larko se sahi count kiya hai app ne yeh galat dekha 
asal main jin 2 ko app admi samjh rahi hain woh kapro(clothes)ki theeli hai  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

:clapping; Aqqab kee nazar sai daikha hai Naresh nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan haan sahi kaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:  ............1183/1184.......
kamal hein aap loog bhi......

----------


## Ghazel

> larko se sahi count kiya hai app ne yeh galat dekha 
> asal main jin 2 ko app admi samjh rahi hain woh kapro(clothes)ki theeli hai


Naresh ji glasses seh dekha hai na :duno;

----------


## xeon

Aap bhi laga hee lain ab glasses  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Naresh

ghazal ji glasses ki zarrorat nahien mere nazar waise bhi buhut sharp hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zebijns

:Embarrassment:  
yea I counted them,they are 2587 :ang9:

----------


## nisha aswani

ni they r 1190

----------


## zebijns

:x mein nay count kiye hain,I m 100% sure,my answer is right :ye;

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------

